# Easy Linux? openSUSE 11.3????



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm about to format my old laptop, and install Linux on it....

I want something that is EASY, and be able to play Divx/Host to PS3/Firefox(Yea I know all of them do it).

Just a good fast build that is easy....

Think openSUSE would fit my bill?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't have much use tor linux,  but when I decide to play with it,  OpenSuse rocks!  Yes it's ready to go,  out of the box.  Easy to install nvidia linux drivers,  not sure about ati stuff.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

This one is a Intel Machine....

dell latitude d610


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm almost convinced Linux would be better for it. It's older, and there is Open Office. I think I can do all the norm with Linux with no issues what so ever......


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 25, 2010)

I've only used Cent os 5.5. Maybe that?


----------



## DigitalUK (Sep 25, 2010)

ubuntu is very good for people new to linux, you can also run of the install dvd without any changes to see if you like it etc..


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 25, 2010)

I've used SUSE before, and really liked the OS. For a basic use system it's almost the way to go....

I'm 27% with the install ISO.

I just hope it installs the right video drivers without me hunting them down......

Its ok with XP on it, and 7 is ok when you hack the drivers to work. I just starting think it's too bloated for what I use the system for. If my son didn't use this machine(My F@H Bonic PC) to play his games on. I might even more it over to a basic OS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2010)

go with SUSE if you have used it before. also check out MINT Ubuntu which is very easy setup for media machines.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I'm half way threw installing SUSE, but I dont remember the difference in KDM or GNOME ????


I picked KDM...hope I don't have to redo it.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Well I'm half way threw installing SUSE, but I dont remember the difference in KDM or GNOME ????
> 
> 
> I picked KDM...hope I don't have to redo it.....



you mean KDE? both are great GUIs. KDE is more windows like in appearance and cares a bit more about standardization. good for newbies.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2010)

Took me several trys finding out which one does the installs....like for flash

RPM seems to be the thing to use. It's up, and it even knew my wireless card

Now just to get everything up and running....I'll let you guys know

I might try the other ones recommended above also.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2010)

OK so I'm lost for the most part LOL

Let me say tho WOW!!!!

There is so many kool things in this OS.....SO much to relearn!

Number one thing....My speakers on my laptop are TWICE as loud with SUSE!!!!!! No more issues trying to hear the damn things over my window AC ROCK ON!

I also love how I can super shrink my screen to fit EVERYTHING in one window(altho It was a short cut key I hit....don't know how to do it again yet lol)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 26, 2010)

lots of suse users on here. i am sure they can help.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 26, 2010)

i love suse ask what you want ill answer.


----------

